# Se ele não quer / se ele não querer / se ele não quiser / se ele não quisesse



## scarlla

Boa noite. Estou ficando louca. Podem me explicar o sentido dessas frases?

Se ele não quer, eu não vou. (Si él no quiere, yo no voy).

Se ele não querer, eu não vou.   (¿traducción igual a la anterior?)

Se ele não quiser, eu não vou.  (¿traducción igual a la anterior?)

Se ele não quisesse, eu não iria.   (Yo no iría si él no lo quisiera.)


----------



## jazyk

"Se ele não querer" não existe.

As traduções estão boas.


----------



## scarlla

jazyk said:


> "Se ele não querer" não existe.
> 
> As traduções estão boas.



Boa noite, obrigada pela resposta. Só que eu coloquei no Google e entre aspas a frase "Se ele não querer" e devolveu quase 300.000 resultados. É um erro, mesmo? é um jeito de falar mais informal? 

E... Qual seria a diferença ou a preferência entre utilizar: 

Se ele não quer, eu não vou. (Si él no quiere, yo no voy)

e

Se ele não quiser, eu não vou (Si él no quiere, yo no voy)

se a tradução é a mesma?

Muito obrigada desde já.


----------



## jazyk

scarlla said:


> É um erro, mesmo? é um jeito de falar mais informal


Eu nunca ouvi. Talvez regularização pelo fato de muitas vezes o futuro do subjuntivo e o infinitivo pessoal serem idênticos? Só que não é assim entre os verbos irregulares:  para eu pôr X Se eu puser; para eu ser X Se eu for. 

Se ele não quer. Sei que ele não quer agora. 

Se ele não quiser. É possível que não queira no futuro.

Não estou muito satisfeito com esta explicação. Oxalá alguém saiba explicar melhor do que eu.


----------



## Carfer

Por mim, acho que '_se ele não querer_' está errado em qualquer parte da lusofonia. E também nunca ouvi nem encontro melhor explicação (em todo o caso, o Google, a mim, só me devolve 124.000, que na grande maioria dos casos, excluídas umas quantas explicações da mesma dúvida, são ocorrências de '_querer'_ noutros contextos ).


----------



## scarlla

jazyk said:


> Eu nunca ouvi. Talvez regularização pelo fato de muitas vezes o futuro do subjuntivo e o infinitivo pessoal serem idênticos? Só que não é assim entre os verbos irregulares:  para eu pôr X Se eu puser; para eu ser X Se eu for.
> 
> Se ele não quer. Sei que ele não quer agora.
> 
> Se ele não quiser. É possível que não queira no futuro.
> 
> Não estou muito satisfeito com esta explicação. Oxalá alguém saiba explicar melhor do que eu.



Muchas gracias, de nuevo por tu respuesta. Es un tema que me cuesta muchísimo comprender, en relación a los matices que se expresan.



Carfer said:


> Por mim, acho que '_se ele não querer_' está errado em qualquer parte da lusofonia. E também nunca ouvi nem encontro melhor explicação (em todo o caso, o Google, a mim, só me devolve 124.000, que na grande maioria dos casos, excluídas umas quantas explicações da mesma dúvida, são ocorrências de '_querer'_ noutros contextos ).


¿Y sobre el significado de las otras dos oraciones? (gracias por responder).


----------



## Carfer

'_Se ele não querer_' é uma construção que não existe em português. As traduções estão bem, tudo como jazyk já disse.


----------



## zema

Hay muchos hilos en el foro que tratan el tema del futuro del subjuntivo en portugués que seguramente pueden serte útiles. Por ejemplo, estos dos que pongo a continuación (hay muchos más):
Futuro do conjuntivo
Futuro do subjuntivo

Su tiempo correspondiente en español ya no se emplea en el lenguaje cotidiano moderno, pero creo que se puede interpretar el sentido echando un vistazo a cómo se usaba antiguamente.

En una traducción vieja de la Biblia, por ejemplo, se puede leer (Job 9:2-3):


> [...] ¿Y cómo se justificará el hombre con Dios?
> Si quisiere contender con Él, no le podrá responder á una cosa de mil.



En una traducción más moderna:


> [...] Si quisiera contender con él, no le podría responder a una cosa de mil.



En portugués (Almeida Atualizada):


> [...] Se quiser contender com ele, nem a uma de mil coisas lhe poderá responder.



El futuro imperfecto del subjuntivo que se muestra en el primer ejemplo (_quisiere_) ha caído en desuso en el español actual, pero pervive en expresiones y frases hechas (_Adonde fueres, haz lo que vieres_) y, sobre todo, en el lenguaje administrativo o jurídico (_Si no hubiere objeción quedará aprobado/Serán sancionados con multa o arresto los que profirieren gritos, hicieren ruidos o utilizaren otros medios capaces de causar escándalo o molestias a terceros_).

En la Argentina, cuando se toma juramento a funcionarios públicos, se oyen cosas de este tipo:


> - Señor Fulano de Tal, ¿juráis por Dios y por la Patria, ante estos Santos Evangelios, desempeñar con lealtad y patriotismo el cargo de ...... para el que habéis sido elegido, observando y haciendo observar fielmente.......?
> - Sí, juro.
> - Si así no lo hiciereis, Dios y la Patria os lo demanden.


Que es como decir, en versión menos arcaizante:
_En caso de que (usted) así no lo haga/no lo hiciera, que Dios y la Patria se lo demanden_.

Si tomamos tu ejemplo:
_· Se ele não quiser, eu não vou_
Literalmente sería:
_· Si él no quisiere, no voy_

Como prácticamente nadie lo diría de ese modo hoy, se me ocurre que reemplazar _"si"_ por _"en caso_" puede ayudar a reflejar mejor la idea de eventualidad o incertidumbre acerca de algo hipotético que podría suceder en el futuro.

_· En caso de que él no quiera/quisiera, no voy/no voy a ir_

Espero haber ayudado en algo.


----------



## gato radioso

scarlla said:


> Muchas gracias, de nuevo por tu respuesta. Es un tema que me cuesta muchísimo comprender, en relación a los matices que se expresan.


Não é tão complicado.
É só porque nós, em espanhol, usaríamos o presente de indicativo e tendemos a pensar, instintivamente, que isso é o mesmo noutras línguas. Em pouco tempo verás que estas diferenças soarão para ti totalmente espontâneas e naturais.


----------



## J. Bailica

gato radioso said:


> Não é tão complicado.
> É só porque nós, em espanhol, usaríamos o presente de indicativo e tendemos a pensar, instintivamente, que isso é o mesmo noutras línguas. Em pouco tempo verás que estas diferenças soarão para ti totalmente espontâneas e naturais.


Pois é.



gato radioso said:


> Não é tão complicado.
> É só porque nós, em espanhol, usaríamos o presente de indicativo e tendemos a pensar, instintivamente, que isso é o mesmo noutras línguas. Em pouco tempo verás que estas diferenças soarão para ti totalmente espontâneas e naturais.


Grande explicação. 
No sentido de boa, hehe.



zema said:


> Hay muchos hilos en el foro que tratan el tema del futuro del subjuntivo en portugués que seguramente pueden serte útiles. Por ejemplo, estos dos que pongo a continuación (hay muchos más):
> Futuro do conjuntivo
> Futuro do subjuntivo
> 
> Su tiempo correspondiente en español ya no se emplea en el lenguaje cotidiano moderno, pero creo que se puede interpretar el sentido echando un vistazo a cómo se usaba antiguamente.
> 
> En una traducción vieja de la Biblia, por ejemplo, se puede leer (Job 9:2-3):
> 
> 
> En una traducción más moderna:
> 
> 
> En portugués (Almeida Atualizada):
> 
> 
> El futuro imperfecto del subjuntivo que se muestra en el primer ejemplo (_quisiere_) ha caído en desuso en el español actual, pero pervive en expresiones y frases hechas (_Adonde fueres, haz lo que vieres_) y, sobre todo, en el lenguaje administrativo o jurídico (_Si no hubiere objeción quedará aprobado/Serán sancionados con multa o arresto los que profirieren gritos, hicieren ruidos o utilizaren otros medios capaces de causar escándalo o molestias a terceros_).
> 
> En la Argentina, cuando se toma juramento a funcionarios públicos, se oyen cosas de este tipo:
> 
> Que es como decir, en versión menos arcaizante:
> _En caso de que (usted) así no lo haga/no lo hiciera, que Dios y la Patria se lo demanden_.
> 
> Si tomamos tu ejemplo:
> _· Se ele não quiser, eu não vou_
> Literalmente sería:
> _· Si él no quisiere, no voy_
> 
> Como prácticamente nadie lo diría de ese modo hoy, se me ocurre que reemplazar _"si"_ por _"en caso_" puede ayudar a reflejar mejor la idea de eventualidad o incertidumbre acerca de algo hipotético que podría suceder en el futuro.
> 
> _· En caso de que él no quiera/quisiera, no voy/no voy a ir_
> 
> Espero haber ayudado en algo.


Era esta que eu queria dizer que era boa...


----------



## scarlla

No es tan simple. Si consultamos libros de gramática contrastiva o leemos artículos de varios departamentos de lengua en distintas universidades, veremos que, al no haber un paralelismo pleno, dado que el futuro subjuntivo en castellano no se usa, habrá ocasiones en que para traducir tengamos que ajustarnos al presente de subjuntivo o bien al imperfecto, y otras veces deberemos decantarnos por el presente de indicativo.


----------



## J. Bailica

scarlla said:


> No es tan simple. Si consultamos libros de gramática contrastiva o leemos artículos de varios departamentos de lengua en distintas universidades, veremos que, al no haber un paralelismo pleno, dado que el futuro subjuntivo en castellano no se usa, habrá ocasiones en que para traducir tengamos que ajustarnos al presente de subjuntivo o bien al imperfecto, y otras veces deberemos decantarnos por el presente de indicativo.


Sim. Mesmo para os nativos existem ambiguidades, subtilezas que as gramáticas não resolvem - e nem mesmo a prática. 
Quero dizer, não resolvem definitivamente, há margem para diferentes abordagens, em muitos casos. 
Basta ver certas diferenças nas conjugações de verbos ao longo dos tempos. 
A gramática é um sistema de armadilhas. Tem uma utilidade relativamente limitada, na minha opinião.


----------



## scarlla

J. Bailica said:


> Sim. Mesmo para os nativos existem ambiguidades, subtilezas que as gramáticas não resolvem - e nem mesmo a prática.
> Quero dizer, não resolvem definitivamente, há margem para diferentes abordagens, em muitos casos.
> Basta ver certas diferenças nas conjugações de verbos ao longo dos tempos.
> A gramática é um sistema de armadilhas. Tem uma utilidade relativamente limitada, na minha opinião.


Cierto, concuerdo, y ahí está la grandeza de la lengua. Quizás la gramática puede exponer esos usos pero no se puede mensurar la subjetividad del que habla.


----------



## J. Bailica

Muy bien.🙂


----------



## scarlla

zema said:


> Hay muchos hilos en el foro que tratan el tema del futuro del subjuntivo en portugués que seguramente pueden serte útiles. Por ejemplo, estos dos que pongo a continuación (hay muchos más):
> Futuro do conjuntivo
> Futuro do subjuntivo
> 
> Su tiempo correspondiente en español ya no se emplea en el lenguaje cotidiano moderno, pero creo que se puede interpretar el sentido echando un vistazo a cómo se usaba antiguamente.
> 
> En una traducción vieja de la Biblia, por ejemplo, se puede leer (Job 9:2-3):
> 
> 
> En una traducción más moderna:
> 
> 
> En portugués (Almeida Atualizada):
> 
> 
> El futuro imperfecto del subjuntivo que se muestra en el primer ejemplo (_quisiere_) ha caído en desuso en el español actual, pero pervive en expresiones y frases hechas (_Adonde fueres, haz lo que vieres_) y, sobre todo, en el lenguaje administrativo o jurídico (_Si no hubiere objeción quedará aprobado/Serán sancionados con multa o arresto los que profirieren gritos, hicieren ruidos o utilizaren otros medios capaces de causar escándalo o molestias a terceros_).
> 
> En la Argentina, cuando se toma juramento a funcionarios públicos, se oyen cosas de este tipo:
> 
> Que es como decir, en versión menos arcaizante:
> _En caso de que (usted) así no lo haga/no lo hiciera, que Dios y la Patria se lo demanden_.
> 
> Si tomamos tu ejemplo:
> _· Se ele não quiser, eu não vou_
> Literalmente sería:
> _· Si él no quisiere, no voy_
> 
> Como prácticamente nadie lo diría de ese modo hoy, se me ocurre que reemplazar _"si"_ por _"en caso_" puede ayudar a reflejar mejor la idea de eventualidad o incertidumbre acerca de algo hipotético que podría suceder en el futuro.
> 
> _· En caso de que él no quiera/quisiera, no voy/no voy a ir_
> 
> Espero haber ayudado en algo.


Perdóname, acabé respondiendo sin marcarte y no te agradecí  ahora lo hago. Un abrazo y gracias por tu respuesta.



gato radioso said:


> Não é tão complicado.
> É só porque nós, em espanhol, usaríamos o presente de indicativo e tendemos a pensar, instintivamente, que isso é o mesmo noutras línguas. Em pouco tempo verás que estas diferenças soarão para ti totalmente espontâneas e naturais.


Sí, a mí me suenan espontáneas y naturales, el tema es que cuando doy clase de español para brasileños, es difícil de explicarles a los alumnos cómo se hace la transposición de una estructura que en español no existe. Nosotros normalmente usaríamos el presente de subjuntivo, pero no siempre tiene por qué  ser de esta manera. 

Y doy fe que incluso estudiantes que están en el B2 aún cometen fallos y acaban cayendo, como es lógico, en calcos del tipo: voy a llamar a Laura para ella venir (por ejemplo).


----------

